# Bury Head Euro Mount



## Little Roober (Jun 17, 2004)

In an old thread someone said they buried a deer skull to turn it into a euro mount. I did it and cleaned it off, now i need to remove the dirt from the sinuses. They mentioned a special tool that worked well. Does anyone know of the tool, or have the thread?I searched for it but it was nowhere to be found.

Thanks, Steve


----------



## Ebowhunter (Apr 5, 2000)

Real gentle stream of water?

There are holes at both ends of the nose.


----------

